# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  thai testoviron depot..good to go?

## xxterxx

yo bros... is my thai testoviron good to go?? anyone used before??? how long it takes to kick in?

----------


## ajfina

they looks gooooooood to me ,nicee shit

----------


## Seajackal

xxterxx, have you got these ones and the Karachi Deca from a
source in Japan? I'm wondering for the coincidence cuz my guy
carries these stuffs and they are real deal so if you got them from
him, you are good to go, and this may be the same if you got
your stuffs from a big pharmacy in Bangkok as they are very trusty.
Good luck brother!

----------


## xxterxx

> xxterxx, have you got these ones and the Karachi Deca from a
> source in Japan? I'm wondering for the coincidence cuz my guy
> carries these stuffs and they are real deal so if you got them from
> him, you are good to go, and this may be the same if you got
> your stuffs from a big pharmacy in Bangkok as they are very trusty.
> Good luck brother!



haha.. bro... its definetly different source.. im not located in USA... im from singapore.. somewhere in asia.. got this frm my source who got them from thailand.. haha i hope they are good.. do they look good to you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seajackal

I think your source might have got them from the same pharmacy, he might
have some LA. Pharma stuffs too, you can bet! Anyway they are good to go
brother!  :Smilie:

----------


## xxterxx

thx alot man... u tried this before? how long it takes to kick in bro? thanks..  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I've done some. They usually kick in 3-4 weeks maybe less deppending on
everyone's bodies.

----------


## juicy_brucy

How is the gear in japan these days Seajackal? how is Japan? Wow, I Still can't believe you are all the way out there in Japan. So far away from canada, bros.

----------


## Seajackal

Gear in Japan is so easy and safe as you were ordering a pizza online hehe!
My guy is legit so I've never had problems with my shit I always get them
in time plus some free serynges in every order plus a 10% (that's just for me)
off in my oders, things are a little higher than the international standard for
the prices but the good side is that I get all legit shit so that pays the money!
Yeah bro I'm in Japan since 1990 so you might imagine how much I miss the
Brazilian juicy bums. Nice to know about your new job bro, way to go Big JB!

----------


## Bigun

Yep those have come via a Thai pharmacy, 250mg of test enathate an amp, 20 in each box @ **** baht a box (if this pricing information is against the rules I'll edit asap)

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Gear in Japan is so easy and safe as you were ordering a pizza online hehe!
> My guy is legit so I've never had problems with my shit I always get them
> in time plus some free serynges in every order plus a 10% (that's just for me)
> off in my oders, things are a little higher than the international standard for
> the prices but the good side is that I get all legit shit so that pays the money!
> Yeah bro I'm in Japan since 1990 so you might imagine how much I miss the
> Brazilian juicy bums. Nice to know about your new job bro, way to go Big JB!


 I know! Having a wickedly good paying job makes life easier. Now the cash is always there for gear. 
Now, I can pay for my whole cycle in one week, instead of one month - And these aren't no amatuer cycles either! 
Thanks for the good words big Sea!

----------

